# open concept truss fink



## nhelean (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright so this wall we are looking at removing and it is the divider between the kitchen and loving rm/dining rm. Information about it, house is a split level built in 1986, has standard fink trusses with what appears to be 4/12 roof pitch, the span is about 25ft exterior wall to exterior wall, single 2x4 header above both entries to kitchen opposite to each other, standard Sheetrock backing corner wall and 1/2" Sheetrock. The wall is approx 5ft on left side running between trusses, the opposite wall is about 6ft running underneath the trusses, the corner is free floating between the trusses and is not solid... This is on the second floor, would like to remove this butfromeverything i know it is not load bearing... Any thoughts? :blink:


----------



## nhelean (Dec 5, 2014)

Pictures


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I would say it's non- bearing from the pictures and what you described. It would be no different than the LR/DR area right beside it. 

That said, this is the internet and I might be lying. Someone will be here soon to tell you to get an engineer. 

You might stop over to introductions and tell us about yourself.


----------



## nhelean (Dec 5, 2014)

That's exactly what I was thinking due to the living rm and the dining rm being fully unsupported full span... Already took more of the wall out this morning and the corner Sheetrock backing 2xs, the ceiling does flex maybe 1/4" with someone standing on either truss above that corner now that it's removed and no blade pinch when cutting.... Didn't realize there was an introduction section on here... Currently active duty army infantry and used to remodel homes and do miscellaneous construction jobs before the army. Thanks for the input everyone and hopefully someone has more info as I'm currently at work now. Oh and by the way I should get an engineer and finish my permit. Already know the deal. Thanks again guys


----------



## nhelean (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone?? Sure could use your input


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

nhelean said:


> Anyone?? Sure could use your input


dude. You've gotten off easy so far. No one can tell you for sure whats happening on the internet. 

Smarten up or don't be involved in things you know nothing about.


----------



## nhelean (Dec 5, 2014)

Will that was a helpful answer... You might be correct but there is always going to be someone that knows more than you or me and fact is these are just questions and replies but to bash someone let alone a military member is uncalled for and unprofessional at the least. One day you'll run into something on a job your working and not know the answer! Thanks anyways jack


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Please, please, please don't close this one 






BTW, Thank you for your service!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Steve, I gotta.

To the OP: We all appreciate your military service, but that has absolutely zero bearing on the discussion here. Read this post for the reasoning behind our reluctance to indulge in discussions like this.

Thread closed.


----------

